# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Shia labeouf NW

## dex89

I have a similar NW to Shia, unfortunately I can't rock the buzz cut like this guy can. What's his NW? I think his a 1.5?

----------


## chrisdav

In my opinion, he has no hairloss Dex89.

----------


## dex89

> In my opinion, he has no hairloss Dex89.


 I believe his receding a bit since his starting career in irobot. What would you give him in the NW scale?

----------


## chrisdav

How old was he in I-Robot?

This is a very common topic for guys and appears to be rather subjective.

----------


## dex89

> How old was he in I-Robot?
> 
> This is a very common topic for guys and appears to be rather subjective.


 He was 18 years old.

----------


## baldozer

NW1 I would say.

----------


## mattj

He doesn't seem to be receding. He has a normal adult hairline.  If yours is the same as his then you shouldn't be worrying about it.

----------


## chrisdav

His hairline will not be the same as when he was 18.

I agree with Mattj and he works for a world leading clinic.

If you have a hairline like that Dex89- go and make the most of it while you're young  :Cool:

----------


## Morbo

What Chris and Matt said.

----------


## Aames

He clearly has MPB. You can see thinning in his forelock in addition to the recession. It's early, but it's there. Not sure what the above posters are on about.

----------


## Morbo

You're insane.

----------


## Aames

> You're insane.


 Please stay out of the Introduce Yourself section so you don't mislead any poor souls into thinking that they don't have MPB. You have no idea what you are talking about.

----------

